# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Sanción de 30.000 euros a Moralzarzal por la ocupación de un arroyo

## F. Lázaro

¿Sentará jurisprudencia?... http://www.iagua.es/noticias/infraes...n-arroyo-46428




> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo (CHT) ha expedientado al Ayuntamiento de Moralzarzal (Madrid) con 30.000 euros de multa por la ocupación del cauce del arroyo de la Villa de Fuentidueña, según ha explicado el alcalde de la localidad, José María Moreno, quien ha anunciado que el Consistorio ha recurrido las sanciones mediante la presentación de un contencioso administrativo en los tribunales.
> 
> El primer edil ha explicado a Europa Press que la CHT abrió el expediente sancionador al Ayuntamiento porque no pidió permiso para la ejecución de las obras. "No pedimos autorización porque nosotros entendemos que no teníamos que pedirla, al haber creado nosotros ese arroyo", ha asegurado.
> 
> Moreno ha relatado que el arroyo, de entre 10 y 12 metros de ancho y tres metros de hondo, fue "creado" por el Ayuntamiento como elemento para "encauzar las aguas que bajan del monte". "La propia Confederación dice que no le consta como arroyo, y eso es así porque no lo tenían. Nosotros lo hemos creado. No pueden decir que estamos en el margen del arroyo porque no existía", ha añadido.
> 
>  El alcalde ha dicho que el Ayuntamiento ha recurrido a los tribunales porque "no está de acuerdo" con la sanción y porque "no está justificada". "No tiene sentido. En cualquier caso, lo que hemos hecho es mejorar lo que había y hacer las cosas como había que hacerlas", ha puntualizado.
> 
> De este modo, ha explicado que la Confederación "no puede decir" que se ha ocupado el margen porque "ese arroyo no existía". "Todo lo que se ha hecho se acoge a la normativa de la CHT. Se han hecho balsas de agua enterradas, se ha hecho de todo. Se ha hecho un marco de dos metros de alto por seis de ancho para que no se inunden las fincas. Hemos hecho trabajos preventivos para que todas las cosas estén bien hechas", ha puntualizado.
> ...

----------

